# Anybody read Kanji?



## The Anti-Chrysler (Nov 24, 2015)

I picked up this cool Deba (looks almost symmetrical) at a funshow the other day. Can anyone decipher the writing and tell me who made it?
Advice on fixing the knicks would also be welcome. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## preizzo (Nov 24, 2015)

Did you buy it in eBay??


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (Nov 24, 2015)

preizzo said:


> Did you buy it in eBay??



Nope. Bought it at a gunshow.


----------



## pkjames (Nov 24, 2015)

i am not too sure on this one but my guess is "&#34349;&#39321;" => "orchid fragrance"


----------



## cclin (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think this is very old Deba (metal ferrule was more common in older times in Japan) from KIKUHIDE.
&#22586;(Sakai)&#30331;&#37682;(registration)&#33738;&#31168;(KIKUHIDE)
KIKUHIDE's kanji


----------

